# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Nhờ vẽ tranh chụp máy ảnh chuyển qua bitmap và vector

## DuyManhBk

Chào các bác
Em có một bức tranh chụp phong cảnh khách đặt gia công máy, nhưng chỗ em thợ vẽ không chuẩn. Sợ chậm của khách nên em xin nhờ các bác có ai rảnh tay giúp em vẽ lại vector và xuất ra bitmap giúp em. Có ai nhận lời xin để lại cho em cái mail để em tiện liên lạc, do diễn đàn cấm thành viên mới để lại mail. :Frown:  Bức phong cách là khách đặt riêng nên em không dám post lên đây.

Rổ rá ra sao em xin kính các bác. Xin cảm ơn ạ.

----------

Henry Nguyễn

----------

